# Crease your khakis?



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm on the fence about this. 

First I got 'em too short (M2 Bills with no break) and realized that having them pressed WITH a crease in mitigated the dorky look of wide leg openings.

Now that I've got the length right, I'm wondering whether to continue with the crease, which perhaps look a bit uptight. 

In the pics, I don't notice many creases in the khakis of most posters in this forum.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

No crease, too casual for a crease.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

That's what I think, too. I'm going to send them to get them un-creased. I don't want to look stupid.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I never even heard of creaseless khakis until I hit this forum...Fine if it works for you, but not for me.

I started wearing pressed (creased) khakis/chinos in junior high school in the 50s; see no reason to change at this late date.:icon_smile_wink:

Happy New Year/Buon Capo d'Anno.

hbs


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

All my trousers are creased...including denim eek! What's a guy to do, the wife likes to iron.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> All my trousers are creased...*including denim* eek! What's a guy to do, the wife likes to iron.


I manage to draw the line there--my jeans are folded, not pressed, with the fore-and-aft crease.:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

My non-iron chinos seem to have creases in them, so when I iron them (even non-iron, they don't look acceptable to me), I try to keep the crease. The non-non-iron chinos usually don't get the crease. Partially because I have a hard time getting them right, and partially because I like the more relaxed look.

Creases on jeans should be a no-no. Ironing jeans at all should also be a no-no.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Khakis should be creased (and lightly starched) unless you're wearing them to rake leaves or something. Or you're English, I guess.

But I AM uptight, so consider the source. 

Scott


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine have a "soft" crease in that I fold them after laundering, but I don't press them.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

No, never. For me, they are inherently casual.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Khakis should be creased (and lightly starched) unless you're wearing them to rake leaves or something. Or you're English, I guess.
> 
> But I AM uptight, so consider the source.
> 
> Scott


+1 you are absolutely correct


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

Properly ironed with light starch. My Levi's are folded right out of the dryer...never ironed.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

My next pair will have creases. I don't think cuffs will look right without them.


----------



## ButtondownMind (Sep 24, 2008)

A argument could be made that as Bill's are derived directly from military-issue khakis, which definitely required a crease (knife-edged and heavily starched, no less), one cannot say that khakis ought never to be creased.

Khakis are very adaptable to the occasion. For me, creaseless if just knocking about (tho' wide leg ones like Bill's M-1 can look a bit too baggy, IMHO. By comparison, the old Duck Head drainpipes looked better creaseless); but for dress casual, in the South at least, I'd want a crease and light starch.

Just my take.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My khakis are all non-iron so they have a crease, but I never iron them. I like for everything about them to be as "soft" as possible. I take them out of the dryer and hang them on a hanger with a fore/aft crease.

With regard to jeans, I fold them out of the dryer but not with a fore/aft crease. I've never ironed a pair of jeans.

Cruiser


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Khakis are "casual". OCBDs are "casual". Blazers are "casual". Loafers are "casual".

But put them all together, and you will probably be the best dressed person wherever you may be. So the notion they can not be creased because they are casual seems off to me.

I certainly subscribe to the "do what suits you" mindset on this one. I wear them both ways. Of course, I am the guy that defends the Target store no wrinkle chinos, so YMMV.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Great to get a little more perspective. Thanks!


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

No creases are certainly more tradly. This has nothing to do w/ WWII issue clothes or southern starching traditions, but everything to do w/ the popularization of plastic clothes (polyester) in the 1960s and 70s. It's fundamental Fussellism: plastic clothes allowed the status-conscious middle classes to attain their ideal of WRINKLELESS CLOTHES, to them a symbol of RESPECTABILITY, of all their idols the capo di tutti capi. 

The taste of the upper-middles and uppers is basically defined by their rejection of what the middles do. Hence they stayed w/ cotton and wool. Slightly wrinkled shirts, obviously cotton, thus betoken a greater sense of class security and more upper-middle tradliness than the perfectly unwrinkled shirts of the nervous, anxious middle class.

Back to creases: the polyester or non-iron shirts of the middles have creases that never, ever come out. That's how you know they're not the real thing. Brooks and Mercer OCBDs have no creases after the first wash.

Likewise the chinos w/ the permanent crease, a sad sign of pants made out of recycled Coke bottles, or marinated in Teflon. Ironically, to iron or starch your chinos is to do work that has the effect of lowering the class signal your clothes send. 

Come and get me, copper!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay, so creases are declasse. At least in polyester pants. Not sure about cotton khakis, though. If pressing a crease into them makes them look like polyester, I'd better not.

I'm on the fence still, or on the crease.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I crease mine, iron them myself with premium starch. As soon as they've been worn a couple of hours the wrinkles appear. By the second day of wearing, the creases are less noticeable, and the wrinkles are more prominent. Then they go into the laundry for the process to start all over again. I think they just don't need to be too perfect. Just my opinion...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with those who say it's a matter of choice. I've seen both look equally at home.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Nathan Detroit said:


> The polyester or non-iron shirts of the middles *have creases that never, ever come out.* That's how you know they're not the real thing.​


Isn't it somewhat the opposite: polyester _won't_ take a sharp crease.​


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I crease my Bills when ironing, but tend to wear them a few times between laundering. The crease softens toward the end. IMO cuffs demand creases.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

I send out my khakis and chinos, and yes, they come back with creases...did it long before Uncle Same got hold of me (1969).:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

when I iron mine, i flat press them.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Sometimes I crease, sometimes I do not.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Depends on the khakis. I have some very very soft casual pairs from RL. I also have some "performance chinos" from BB. 

RL come out of the drier with a gentle tumble before line drying. Then it's onto the legs they go. 

BB are sent to the laundry service and pressed nice and tidy. However, being performance chinos and therefor imbued with some otherworldly chemical treatment, I don't think you could sand blast the crease out of them, so no choice there I suppose. 

I like having the choice. Some days I feel tumble dried. Some days I feel nice and tidy.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Depends on the khakis.


Exactly ... one of the reason I love khakis so much is that you can wear them both casually and formally ... press them nicely and you can wear them with a OCBD shirt and a blazer and look very smart, or wear them unpressed (no wrinkes!) with polos/half-sleeves and again, look smart.

But then again, you need to be careful which ones you are wearing pressed/unpressed ... Old navy (yes, old navy) and lands end khakis look good either way, but BB country club khakis should not be worn unpressed ...


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I do not crease my Bills or send them out for cleaning. I launder at home and hang 'em to dry and then fold them over dowel rods on the back of my closet door and "press" them with a bungee cord. With their heftier cloth, the Bills keep a soft crease pretty well for a couple of wears. I only crease my dressier pants or lighter khaki fabrics like poplin or Bills' chamois in the summer.


----------



## RipRoar (Jan 8, 2008)

Since the original post was in the form of a question, I'll answer: No, I don't. But there is nothing wrong with either way. Chinos can be more or less dressy depending on their construction/style, the wearer's preference, or the occasion. 

But take my answer, like others, with a grain of salt - I intentionally iron as little as possible, both because of a dislike of ironing and an acute case of laziness. The chinos aren't the only item missing a good press in my house! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Wednesday 1:35 a.m.

Am having trouble sleeping, outta Ambien so I'll use this thread (worked last night.) 'Night.​


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak and Pine, I was hoping you'd take advice in the other thread where people called you out. Guess not.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I've enjoyed reading people's responses to my question, and learning that more or less half the people do one thing, and half the other. 

I think my uncertainty on this minor question (whether to crease) finally comes down to my dissatisfaction with the fit of my M2's. They're great pants, but they have too much material for my skinny short legs and small rear. (I'll try Press khakis soon. And maybe some M3's.)

I always seem to look good (in my mind) from the waist up (thanks to those great BB OCBD's, sport coats, and blazers)...only.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

In my opinion, the only casual trousers that should have creases in them are Levis StaPrest. I don't have creases in any of my cords or moleskins (as a crease in those damages the material) or in any of my jeans or chinos.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I like the look of khakis with my cordo tassel loafers so I try to keep the newest pair creased. The rest are flat. I can wear flat with the penny loafer or casual shoes, but the crease is a must for the tassels.


----------



## logicalfrank (Oct 16, 2008)

Uncreased. For me, they are casual pants. Tried wearing some to the office and it just didn't work for me. Strangely, I have no trouble w/ corduroy though so I guess I'm crazy.

For the record, pressed creases in khakis for casual wear is strictly gangsta. If you are wearing them w/ a button down and a blazer, crease away if you like the look.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting that no one has differentiated between where they're wearing the khakis. I'd never wear uncreased trousers to the office or to a smart party, but around the house, on weekends, at a casual get-together, etc. I wear them unpressed.

tjs


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> Khakis should be creased (and lightly starched) unless you're wearing them to rake leaves or something. Or you're English, I guess.
> 
> But I AM uptight, so consider the source.
> 
> Scott


I won't leave the house without ironing my jeans. It's the sin of the Ultra Anal. Khakis being more formal than jeans get the same treatment.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a related question:

Is it possible to un-crease chinos? Particularly the poly-cotton ones. I have a nice pair of vintage BB chinos that fit very well in the rise, seat and thigh but have bottoms that are slightly wide for my taste. I went to have them tapered but my tailor said that he could not because of the permanent crease.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

bandofoutsiders said:


> I have a related question:
> 
> Is it possible to un-crease chinos? Particularly the poly-cotton ones. I have a nice pair of vintage BB chinos that fit very well in the rise, seat and thigh but have bottoms that are slightly wide for my taste. I went to have them tapered but my tailor said that he could not because of the permanent crease.


I think that chino's tend to fade more along the top of the crease. You might have to live with a white stripe down the front of your legs.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

LongWing said:


> I think that chino's tend to fade more along the top of the crease. You might have to live with a white stripe down the front of your legs.


My tailor said the problem was that the pants, after being tapered and pressed, would have two paralell creases going down the legs.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

LongWing said:


> I think that chino's tend to fade more along the top of the crease. You might have to live with a white stripe down the front of your legs.


Good point. Also, why I don't iron mine - those light wear marks over the other side seams.

If I want a crease, I'll take 'em to the cleaners. I just don't do it enough to justify buying a pants press.


----------



## tanzbodeli (Dec 29, 2008)

YMMV, but even Dr. Dre rocks his khakis with a cuff and a crease.

Maybe Dre isn't a maven of trad sensibility, but he does know how to dress well.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> I've enjoyed reading people's responses to my question, and learning that more or less half the people do one thing, and half the other.
> 
> I think my uncertainty on this minor question (whether to crease) finally comes down to my dissatisfaction with the fit of my M2's. They're great pants, but they have too much material for my skinny short legs and small rear. (I'll try Press khakis soon. And maybe some M3's.)
> 
> I always seem to look good (in my mind) from the waist up (thanks to those great BB OCBD's, sport coats, and blazers)...only.


I think the J. Press khakis demand a crease; they have a somewhat formal look to them. Bills you could go either way, but its easier for me to have them all ironed, so I just do that. Even, somewhat perversely, the Brooks Advantage.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

My opionion only, but no crease, no pleats, no cuffs. Just the way God planned them.


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

I occasionally wear Khakis( mostly Bill's) to work (with a blazer) on days when I don't have appointments, but always creased. My older pairs to knock around the house at night or weekends, never.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

Many of you seem to be talking about chinos which generally are worn to rake leaves and cut wood and normally are uncreased and uncuffed. (see Orvis, LL Bean, etc catalogs.)
If you hark back to the preppy days, circa 1980, you'll know that khaki's were most often a dress cut, had a crease with cuffs and were often starched. Blends of course didn't require starching. The dressier cotton khaki pant was worn in lieu of tropical wools in warmer weather.

If you go back farther, say the '50's, you'll find that that generation considered khaki's a very casual pant - the way jeans were viewed in the '80's. blah,blah,blah...


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I send my khakis to the laundry and have them creased. Sometimes they do not crease them when they iron them unless I remember to request it.

I have not had starch in any garment that I wear since I got out of the Army.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

jhcam8 said:


> If you go back farther, say the '50's, you'll find that that generation considered khaki's a very casual pant - the way jeans were viewed in the '80's. blah,blah,blah...


In the 50's most young men spent two or more years in the military and I don't remember many wearing khakis after they got out. Where I was (Glendale, CA) many of us wore trousers that were 'polished cotton' which was a light tan like khaki but a much lighter weight and smoother material.


----------



## Pancakehead (Jun 3, 2006)

My current Khakis are the BB Clark Advantage that have non-iron and a permanent crease. These things will fall apart before I get that damn crease out them. And I want that crease gone. Also the non-iron on these must be code for will come out of the dryer wrinkled just enough to need to contemplate ironing them before wearing.


----------

